# مشكلة خزان للمياه المنتجة من منظومه ماء ro



## chemical.eng aj (11 يوليو 2009)

اولا مرحبا بكم احبائي الاعزاء
انا اعمل في مجال تنقية المياه في احدى الشركات ولدي مشكلة مستمرة في العمل ووضعنا عدة حلول ولم نتمكن من انهاء هذه المشكلة وساوضح لكم المشكلة
لدينا خزان للمياه المنتجة من منظومه ماء ro
مضاف اليه مياه ناتجة من المكثفات الخاصة بقسم اخر تصل حرارتها 60 درجة مئوية اما 
ماء ro تصل حرارته الى 30 درجة مئوية
وبين فترة واخرى تحدث داخل الخزان صوت
تصادم قوي مما جعل الخزان بشكل ملتوي من
عدة اتجاهات في الخزان ويكاد ينطبق على نفسه
اقصد بليت الخزان اجرينا عدة محاولاة للقضاء على هذه الظاهرة دون جدوى مثلا عملنا فتحة
من اعلى الخزان ووضعنا عكس بايب ذو قطر
16 انج لغرض تقليل شدة التصادم ولكن لم تفلح
العملية ارجوا من الاخوة المهندسين من لديه الخبرة في كشف سبب هذه الحالة المتكررة وكيف يتم القضاء عليها نهائيا مع خالص تقديري لكل الاعضاء المحترمين:18:


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (11 يوليو 2009)

يرايت تحاول ترسم لينا الخزان ومسارات المياه علشان نقدر تفيدك


----------



## alsane (11 يوليو 2009)

المشكلة ناجمة عن طريق خلط الماءالساخن60c مع ماء بارد 30c ,عند ضخ الساخن الى التنك فانه لايختلط بسرعة مع الماء البارد كما نتصور حيث يسبب هذا تمدد القسم الاعلى من التنك مما يودي الى التواء التنك اما بالنسبة للصوت فهو ناتج عن تضارب بخار الماء الساخن مع تدفق الماء الداخل ,لحل هذه المشكلة عمل تبادل حراري للماء الساخن مع البارد قبل الخلط . او اجعل خزانين منفصلين لتخزين الماء الساخن والبارد .


----------



## REACTOR (11 يوليو 2009)

alsane قال:


> المشكلة ناجمة عن طريق خلط الماءالساخن60c مع ماء بارد 30c ,عند ضخ الساخن الى التنك فانه لايختلط بسرعة مع الماء البارد كما نتصور حيث يسبب هذا تمدد القسم الاعلى من التنك مما يودي الى التواء التنك اما بالنسبة للصوت فهو ناتج عن تضارب بخار الماء الساخن مع تدفق الماء الداخل ,لحل هذه المشكلة عمل تبادل حراري للماء الساخن مع البارد قبل الخلط . او اجعل خزانين منفصلين لتخزين الماء الساخن والبارد .



شكرا على المعلومات القيمة 

هل يمكن كحل عمل ماسورة مثقبة او مصمتة تنزل في وسط الخزان الى ما قبل اسفلة و توزع السائل الساخن ؟؟؟


----------



## chemical.eng aj (12 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لكم احبائي على المشاركة والرد على
الموضوع وشكري الجزيل الى alsane لهذا المقترح
انا فكرت بهذه الفكرة ولكن تعرف بان المبادل الحراري يحتاج له انانبيب وصمامات
والمبادل الحراري تكلفته عالية نوعا ما اضافة الى كلفة الانابيب اتمنىان تفكرو معي بفكرة اخرى ان استطعتم اما بالنسبة لفكرة الزميل REACTOR
هل يمكن كحل عمل ماسورة مثقبة او مصمتة تنزل في وسط الخزان الى ما قبل اسفلة و توزع السائل الساخن 
ماذا تقصد بالماسورة اوضح لي ان امكن وتحياتي لكم​


----------



## بشار رائد (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اعمل نقطة خلط للماء الساخن والبارد قبل دخول الخزان mixing point حتى تتخلص من مشكلة حدوث flashing الذي يعمل تبخير للماء وبعد فترة تكثف تكون السبب في انخفاض الضغط الذي يؤدي الى حصول vacuum لحظي


----------



## alsane (12 يوليو 2009)

ممكن تجرب ضخ الماء البارد الى الساخن بنفس فكرة الاخ reactor (*عمل ماسورة مثقبة *)من اعلى التنك ,لان الماء البارد كثافته اعلىمنالماء الساخن فهو ما ان يصل الى قعر التنك تكون درجة حرارته تعادلت مع الماء الساخن


----------



## chemical.eng aj (12 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لكم زملائي على اقتراحاتكم وتجاوبكم
معي في ايجاد حل لهذه المشكلة وشكري الى الاخ بشار رائد واتمنى لكم دوام النجاح والرقي
في عملكم جميعا تحياتي لكم
chemical.eng aj


----------



## فرحانو (12 يناير 2010)

gh H]vd


----------



## kadhim ali (5 نوفمبر 2010)

حبيبي المطرقة او humring هذه ظاهرة التقاء الساخن بالبارد(انتبه المكثفات التي لديك لاتعمل 100% وانما يتسرب بخار مع المياه الساخنة واذا كانت الكمية قليلة استخدم مصائد البخار) ممكن حلها بتبريد الساخن باي طريقة بسيطة تعمل جاكيت لانوب الماء الساخن وممكن ان تعمل ان تقوم باطالة الماء الساخن وانزالة الى قعر الخزان وربطة بكوع او عكس elbow الى الاعلى فوق مستوى الماء البارد اييمر داخل الماء البارد الماء البارد وبالتالي يبرد تلقائيا بحيث ينزل بواسطة الجاذبية والله الموفق


----------



## jassim78 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز المشكلة تكمن في حدوث تخلخل في الضغط الذي يسبب انبعاج الخزان لان الضغط الجوي يكون اكبر من الضغط داخل الخزان اتصور ان فتح فتحة تهوية مناسبة لغرض تعادل الضغط او تقليل معدل جريان السائل الحار اي تعمل تناسق بين معدل جريان المائع الحار وفتحة التهوية


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

